# XM CFO Resigns



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio has commenced a search for a chief financial officer to succeed Heinz Stubblefield, who has accepted a CFO position with AHL Services Inc. of Arlington, Virginia, effective April 1. Greg Cole, XM's Treasurer, will assume the role of acting.

Full Story


----------

